# [New Overview Video] Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks



## Embertone (Nov 11, 2012)

12/27/13

Hey guys, Reuben Cornell just finished a basic overview video for our Shire Whistle - for those interested, here it is!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJKyxFvaLzw

Thanks!

-Alex and Jon

... But if you don't have a floppy drive, you can purchase/download from our website!







We worked incredibly hard to make this Irish Whistle an authentic and emotionally charged experience for you guys. Prepare to be transported directly to Bag End :D .

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F66679087&secret_url=false[/flash]

Here’s what you get when you purchase:

✓ Bad-ass Irish Whistle
✓ Custom-scripted vibrato 
✓ TRUE normal legato/gliss legato 
✓ Variable speed performance script 
✓ 16X RR Staccato
✓ 44.1k/24-bit samples
✓ FullKontakt4.2.4+required

4 NKI's are included in the package, they're all vibrato variations:
1) Braveheart style 2) Finger vibrato 3) Traditional Whistle vibrato 4) Slower, lyrical vibrato

More on our site:
http://www.embertone.com/instruments/shirewhistle.php

Welcome to the Shire! As always, comments/questions are encouraged!

-Alex and Jon


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds wonderful! I love the haunting emotion of this instrument


----------



## drumman (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Where's the button at check-out to order the floppy disks?


----------



## stu (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Wonderful instrument!
Thanks.


----------



## Kejero (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds great guys!


----------



## shakuman (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Wow! it sounds awesome. >8o


----------



## Embertone (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Thanks guys - putting this one together was a lot of fun - and a learning experience!



drumman @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> Where's the button at check-out to order the floppy disks?



Send us your 208 floppy disks, and we'll encode Shire Whistle directly to them :D


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 12, 2012)

OK, if I buy it, do I get hired to score Titanic 2?

Seriously, it sounds great.


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 12, 2012)

Wasn't Titanic 2 allready filmed? I think you have to wait for Titanic 3


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Justus (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Seriously, Embertone rocks!
Sweet sound, lovely artwork, good sense of humor and an unbelievable price tag!


----------



## synapse21 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*



stu @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> Embertone @ 12/11/2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Available on 208 floppy disks



You KNOW that disk 37 would be bad, even though it's brand new (_new _old stock?).


----------



## almagata (Nov 12, 2012)

wonderfull!!!


----------



## synthnut (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds GREAT guys !!.....and to think it all fit on only 208 floppy discs !!.....  .....Jim


----------



## synthnut (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds GREAT guys !!.....and to think it all fit on only 208 floppy discs !!.....  .....Jim


----------



## Saxer (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

sounds like http://www.bz-berlin.de/multimedia/archive/00352/titanic4_35203918.jpg (http://www.bz-berlin.de/multimedia/arch ... 203918.jpg)


----------



## Niah (Nov 12, 2012)

Well done guys...very lively, musical and expressive keep 'em coming


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 12, 2012)

Where's your Website?


----------



## park bench (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

There's a link on the bottom of the OP.
http://www.embertone.com/instruments/shirewhistle.php

Sweet!


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol, I've seen that link, but it doesn't load, no matter what browser I use... very strange.

A few hours ago, it was working...


----------



## playz123 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ganvai @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> Lol, I've seen that link, but it doesn't load, no matter what browser I use... very strange.
> 
> A few hours ago, it was working...



I can confirm that. I was at their site this morning, but now it won't load, so maybe they are just having a temporary problem. Hopefully they'll be back up soon.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Our website is down, I'm blaming this guy:







I'm told it should be up soon, but I haven't been given any more details. I'll let you know when we're back on the webz! Sorrrry!

-Alex


----------



## dannthr (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Is this flute chromatic?


----------



## Embertone (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

The original flute, notsomuch... But we chromatic-ated it for maximum playability


----------



## park bench (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

I had no problem...
_timing... one thing that plagues both musicians and ITs..._


----------



## Embertone (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

After nearly 3 hours down, and some fun conversations with nerdy server-controlling type people, the site is back up!

Sorry about that guys. I'll be checking the forum in case there are still issues. Thanks!!

-Alex


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

why doesn't sound cloud work anymore? usually i plays on the on thread but i get no player...just blank.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Maybe a flash issue? It seems to be working for me. :!: :?: :!: :?:


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

If you were to setup a subscription for your instruments, say every two or three months, you'd have my credit card number in a flash.

Awesome work guys, again!

I'm off to the store...


----------



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to shear this fast cue I made in just a few hours today.

http://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/ryan-emb ... re-whistle


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Question, you say it's “Custom-scripted vibrato”. Would it be possible to get all four patches rolled into one and select the different vibratos via a keyswitch?


----------



## Embertone (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Hey Thomas,

Yup, that's our plan! Not sure when we'll be able to do that, but it's on the list of things we want to do...


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*



Embertone @ 2012-11-13 said:


> Hey Thomas,
> 
> Yup, that's our plan! Not sure when we'll be able to do that, but it's on the list of things we want to do...


Excellent.


----------



## TomMartin (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

I bought one of these Tin Whistle things and learnt to play it. I tried recording some parts live instead of using samples. It sounded terrible. DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW DIFFICULT IT IS TO PLAY ONE OF THESE THINGS IN TUNE? My guess is you do seems as you made this library.

So anyway, I just about got a decent grasp on pitch, and it started sounding halfway decent. Even learnt how to do the bendy note things, however....

VIBRATO.

To this day it still eludes me and I can't put the level of expression into this instrument that I want to. Diaphragm vibrato this, jaw vibrato that, friggin fingering the right open holes vibrato just ###K OFF!!!

Basically long story short.....give Embertone your $20...seriously....I know you can buy the piece of shit real instrument for half that price, just.....don't.....DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 13, 2012)

Ryan @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> Just wanted to shear this fast cue I made in just a few hours today.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/ryan-emb ... re-whistle



Ryan, thanks for sharing the demo!! Glad you're getting good use out of it :D


----------



## Igor (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Well this is my endorsement of this thing (and of Embertone, in general). Seriously, you guys rock. This instrument is far beyond so much that's out there, AND cheaper. Infinitely expressive and easy to play; sounds authentic without relying on pre-played "phrases" or other crap I never have any use for. It just works. And more importantly, when played correctly, it sounds and feels real.


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey guys, this instrument sounds really cool, buuuuuut what's going on with your intimate strings? 

I'm waiting so long for the full version of this cool instrument.


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Would it be possible to get it on old Akai 2.8" disks as well?


----------



## Embertone (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Igor - thanks for that awesome vote of confidence! 8) 

Ganvai - Our first Intimate Strings "FULL" release will be our solo violin... Soooonnn precciousssss. Jon and I are working on something else for Intimate Strings, but not sure if it will be released yet. Has to pass our quality tests!

Thomas - Yes, we can do the Akai format! :lol: Or if you prefer, we can send you the library on 50 5.25" disks. Those were fun because they were ACTUALLY floppy... The 3.5" (1.44 MB) disks weren't actually bendable, and therefore I don't think they deserved to be called "floppy"...


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh dear, this will be great :D


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Well, I want mine on 8" floppies! 

Remember these?:

http://futurelawyer.typepad.com/.a/6a00 ... 970b-800wi

LOL


----------



## Ear Tonic Music (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

This may be the first time 'badass' and 'shire whistle' appear in the same sentence. Count me in =o


----------



## Ed (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*



Embertone @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Igor - thanks for that awesome vote of confidence! 8)
> 
> Ganvai - Our first Intimate Strings "FULL" release will be our solo violin... Soooonnn precciousssss. Jon and I are working on something else for Intimate Strings, but not sure if it will be released yet. Has to pass our quality tests!
> 
> Thomas - Yes, we can do the Akai format! :lol: Or if you prefer, we can send you the library on 50 5.25" disks. Those were fun because they were ACTUALLY floppy... The 3.5" (1.44 MB) disks weren't actually bendable, and therefore I don't think they deserved to be called "floppy"...



I hope you realise we wont be satisfied until you sample every flute and every stringed instrument in existence.


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*



Ed @ 14th November 2012 said:


> Embertone @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Igor - thanks for that awesome vote of confidence! 8)
> ...



+1 o=?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 14, 2012)

OK, I hardly ever buy software because I get so much free stuff, but I just bought this and am downloading it now.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*



RiffWraith @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Well, I want mine on 8" floppies!
> 
> Remember these?:
> 
> ...



Actually, I don't remember 'em... But isn't it amazing to think that back then, 1MB was a lot of memory?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floppy_dis ... loppy_disk

Jay/Ganvai/Ed/Ear Tonic - We appreciate the encouraging words! I find it hard to sleep at night knowing that there are at least a million unsampled instruments out there.


----------



## agaland (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Sorry for the late reply ... I had to order the 208 floppy disks first!  







Now, there we go! =o 

Seriously, I've just bought it, and .... I'm totally amazed! As all your other instruments, it's very warm, very easy to play and as Igor said, when played right it sounds just like the real thing. it feels like it's got a soul! Incredible instrument! 

I just wrote a couple of words in my (brand new) blog about you guys:
http://agaland.overblog.com/embertone


Cheers guys!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Here's a sweet new demo by Romain Paillot - "Land of Sorrow"

Thanks for sharing this Romain!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F68033322&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*



Embertone @ 15th November 2012 said:


> RiffWraith @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Jay/Ganvai/Ed/Ear Tonic - We appreciate the encouraging words! I find it hard to sleep at night knowing that there are at least a million unsampled instruments out there.



Yeah, hope you work good under pressure :mrgreen:


----------



## Embertone (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Embertone Shire Whistle - Available on 208 floppy disks*

Hey guys, Reuben Cornell just finished a basic overview video for our Shire Whistle - for those interested, here it is!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJKyxFvaLzw

Thanks!

-Alex and Jon


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 27, 2013)

If it was under 200 floppy disks I would be very tempted....but 208? Sorry, I have to draw the line somewhere!!!


----------

